# ...even bigger Honda blowers coming ?



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

What the heck ....can anyone give me English specs on these new Honda beasts: 
- 1590 hybrid 
- 2511 hybrid


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Does look like a beast!
Though the picture looks like this ,
Edit, I took out a picture, click on my profile, it was the cartoon picture of the man blowing snow in it's face.
I need the room in my attachment folder.

I guess you saw that here?
Honda Worldwide | Power Products - Snow Throwers

Should have the specs somewhere on the site?
I wonder what the price tag is!


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

little more digging - answered my own question.....looks like about 14k

Honda | �œ�á‹@ | ‘åŒ^�œ�á‹@�EHSL2511�iJ�j
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/2905-new-honda-fuelie.html


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW!

It looks like I will never own one!
Unless I win the big one. 

Are the specs in the PDF they list?
I didn't want to wait for the upload, it looked like it was taking too long so I aborted the attempt.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes it does....try googling "hsl2511" . The couple of hits will japanese but if you hit "translate".... it does a pretty good job. Lots of bells on this bad boy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

FYI, no plans right now for Honda to offer either model in the USA....


----------



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

According to the website, they designed these for the northeast U.S.A.,,


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

That HSL 2511 snowblower makes my new Ariens look like pea shooter. That's huge! How powerful is the engine?


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

25 hp fuel injected v-twin ....if it follows the other hybrids this is only for the blower.. the tracks are powered by a battery array


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Why stop there....go BIG or go home


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I can see some practically to something like that but for me I would buy a Mid range tractor with a cab and a snow blower before even thinking about that. What would be the use of having something that big if you still need to walk behind it and the rest of the year it just sits in the shed.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

We all need at least two. One for work and one play....


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Why stop there? I would enjoy trying this machine.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Colored Eggs said:


> I can see some practically to something like that but for me I would buy a Mid range tractor with a cab and a snow blower before even thinking about that. What would be the use of having something that big if you still need to walk behind it and the rest of the year it just sits in the shed.


i was thinking the same thing. it must be a resort or someplace they want to clean and throw the snow 200' away!! awsome machines.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess something like this is a little more then 14 grand?


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

have to agree next step up for me is a skid steer ....with these attachments


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

I love that skid steer. I am afraid to ask how much that setup would be. Anyone know?


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

25-35k for nice used one + 5k for blower + 10k for splitter


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a friend who lives in Akita Japan which is in northern Honshu. During the winter there they get even more snow than does Buffalo, NY so Honda made some very robust snowblowers over there for people to clean out the parking lots at the ski lodges and to blow the walkways. Here is from Wickopedia
Due to its location near the Sea of Japan coast, it receives heavy snowfall, with just above 409 centimetres (161 in) per season, with accumulation occurring mostly from December to March. 

So far this year we now had nearly 63 inches of snow for the season. Last year we ended up with like 88 inches. Buffalo NY average is like 93.6. Central MN typical average is like 56 inches. We are all ready ahead of the average this year by over 7 inches.


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

I have used the US Hybrid, nice machine. 1336i msrp $8k I could see some good uses for it commercially. I think the weight of the machine was more then 500lb so if it ever became disabled moving it would pose a problem.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Any "North America Market" machines have this fancy new auger setup?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

dbert said:


> Any "North America Market" machines have this fancy new auger setup?


Ariens should make their augers work in this direction then they would not have to put a metal deflector in to keep the snow from flying forward. Good solution for preventing snow from flying forward.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Ariens should make their augers work in this direction then they would not have to put a metal deflector in to keep the snow from flying forward. Good solution for preventing snow from flying forward.


It's just not an Ariens "issue" though....take a look -HERE-


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> Any "North America Market" machines have this fancy new auger setup?


Quite frankly I'd like to know how much it adds to the cost of the blower initially plus how much it adds to the repair bill the first time it sucks in a sunday newspaper? Personally I wouldn't want the added complexity and cost of it on any of my machines. K.I.S.S. is the best axiom when discussing machines that ingest snow IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

dbert said:


> Any "North America Market" machines have this fancy new auger setup?


None of the current line-up from American Honda have this feature. It might show up on a Canada-market model, but that is just speculation. 

Pretty sure this counter-rotating auger feature is only on some Japan and European spec snowblowers right now.


----------



## georgek-nj (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> None of the current line-up from American Honda have this feature. It might show up on a Canada-market model, but that is just speculation.
> 
> Pretty sure this counter-rotating auger feature is only on some Japan and European spec snowblowers right now.


 Hey Robert, why different model for different countries? The ones shown for Canada seem to have added features that the US models don't. I love to have the electric controls for the snow discharge chute! And how about a wheeled 1336!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Quite frankly I'd like to know how much it adds to the cost of the blower initially plus how much it adds to the repair bill the first time it sucks in a sunday newspaper? Personally I wouldn't want the added complexity and cost of it on any of my machines. K.I.S.S. is the best axiom when discussing machines that ingest snow IMO.


Having it rotate in a counterclockwise rotation may throw the newspaper away from the intake of the snowblower or stick or other object's which are longer than the distance between the augers. Might be a good thing


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

GustoGuy said:


> Having it rotate in a counterclockwise rotation may throw the newspaper away from the intake of the snowblower or stick or other object's which are longer than the distance between the augers. Might be a good thing


 i would like to see honda demo what happens when the machine eats a news paper


----------



## laboiserie (Jan 26, 2011)

Robert, I second the question about the different models for different countries. While I would not mind having the joy stick control for the discharge chute, to me having the little handle control for changing from transport mode to scraping mode on a track model would be a blessing. This miserable pedal that we Americans have to fight with is no fun. I watch You tube videos of Canadians and their machines seem much easier to use than ours. Seems to me my dealer told me that they can not even buy the parts to add to my Honda to make it like the Canadians. If I had known that Honda discriminates against us Americans, I might not have bought this HS1332. They could at least allow us to purchase the parts to modify our USA models.
Thanks, Bob.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd like to see more options with regards to electric start, down here. They're available up there, so why not allow them to be a dealer/owner installed accessory?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

While we are waiting for a reply from Robert let me welcome you to SBF Bob. 

As someone that has spent a lot of time researching Japan market machines, I am amazed that they can be so different even from the same manufacture. So odd that what is popular someplace isn't even offered somewhere else. US vs Canada is even more perplexing. I'm obviously not in the "business" business or perhaps I would understand.


db9938
How many Rickys did Yamaha sell in the US? Why so few? Price point?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

dbert said:


> While we are waiting for a reply from Robert let me welcome you to SBF Bob.
> 
> As someone that has spent a lot of time researching Japan market machines, I am amazed that they can be so different even from the same manufacture. So odd that what is popular someplace isn't even offered somewhere else. US vs Canada is even more perplexing. I'm obviously not in the "business" business or perhaps I would understand.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I have no clue, but that would seem like a reasonable assessment.

I would also throw in there that the battery system versus the 110v, does require additional maintenance. So, my guess is the manufacture has realized that the American consumer is less likely to maintain this sort of system. 

The price point may also explain the discontinuation of the HS622, that I have as well. They are sold in Canada still for the MSRP of between $2k to $2,200.

But with that said, if you can afford the machine at this level, then an additional one or two hundred, is nothing. And if a manufacturer wants to put as many of these machines in the hands of the masses, then they need to allow for the owner to buy accessories as they can, and customize their machines to the point of their high end machines. Granted, it will probably not be possible to upgrade bucket, but lights, starting options, and charging systems, should be upgradeable.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

laboiserie bought a HS1332. A $3k machine. He probably would have paid more but he simply couldn't get options that are available just north of the border. I just don't get it. They make the parts...but only for some countries. Shrugs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

georgek-nj said:


> Hey Robert, why different model for different countries? The ones shown for Canada seem to have added features that the US models don't. I love to have the electric controls for the snow discharge chute! And how about a wheeled 1336!


Each country has a Honda distributor, each distributor controls the products offered in those areas. Honda Canada and American Honda, while both "owned" by Honda in Japan, they both have full discretion and control over which products and features are sold in their markets. 

Obviously, Canada has a much stronger focus on snowblower machines than the USA, and Honda Canada worked with the design and development teams in Japan to offer features like electric chute control, 12V battery start, etc. American Honda declined to include these features, probably due to cost-ups.

Once you get past 30" clearing width, you are exclusively in track-drive territory, at least as far as Honda machines go. Not sure if there is any other mfg. that offer a 30" or larger machine with wheel drive?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

laboiserie said:


> They could at least allow us to purchase the parts to modify our USA models.
> Thanks, Bob.


There's no reason you could not buy the parts from a Honda Canada dealer. American Honda dealers can't get those parts because Honda doesn't offer those models in the USA, so there's no support for them in the USA. Honda's US Part Division is not going to bother with trying to stock, track, and support parts for models not offered in its market. 

If you could get your hands on a Canada-spec model's parts catalog and shop manual, it could be done, no doubt.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Another quick question, I know that organizations all have their own set of discreet policies and procedures, but could a US dealer order from the Canadian parts division if they so desired? Or is this a "corporate no-no" within the company?


----------



## laboiserie (Jan 26, 2011)

If you could get your hands on a Canada-spec model's parts catalog and shop manual, it could be done, no doubt.[/QUOTE]

Robert, 
Thanks for responding. Is there a way that you could post a diagram of the parts and setup required for the gas assist for changing the angle of operation.
When I bought the Honda, I had looked at Toro and Ariens. I still have a Toro with the Power Shift feature that shifts the drive wheels back and shifts a large percentage of the weight of the machine to the front and the scraper blade. That is extremely handy for when you have very wet heavy snow or anything packed. The Toro models did not have that feature any more and Ariens at the time stressed the lightness of the front of their machines. Not what I wanted. The Honda allows me to shift weight to the front plus I was attracted because of Honda quality. 
While I love the machine in most ways, I find the foot pedal to be extremely cumbersome especially when compared to the ease of operation of the handy little handle for accomplishing the same thing that the Canada models have.
If you have available to you diagrams of that system and the parts involved, would you be able to post them here. That would be a big help and I would be most appreciative.
Thanks, Bob in Maine


----------



## laboiserie (Jan 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There's no reason you could not buy the parts from a Honda Canada dealer. American Honda dealers can't get those parts because Honda doesn't offer those models in the USA, so there's no support for them in the USA. Honda's US Part Division is not going to bother with trying to stock, track, and support parts for models not offered in its market.
> 
> If you could get your hands on a Canada-spec model's parts catalog and shop manual, it could be done, no doubt.



Any chance Robert, that you could post a parts diagram for this lift mechanism? I can't imagine how I as a consumer, could get my hands on a Canada model parts catalog.
Thanks, Bob...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think Robert can either. I think he only has access to US stuff as it's come up before.
.


----------

